
Show HN: We aim to build a positive-sum bootstrap founders community - ndewda
https://district.so/bootstrappers
======
ndewda
More often communities fail because most of the members are just thinking
about extracting the value out of it. You reverse that thinking & carefully
choose to bring only those members who can add value, that way everyone walks
away with 10x the value than they walked in with.

To achieve this, we are looking for ambitious Bootstrappers with diverse
backgrounds who can add value to the community with their learning and
experience.

We just opened our application for the first cohort:
[https://district.so/bootstrappers](https://district.so/bootstrappers)

[1] Full blog post here: [https://district.substack.com/p/-a-members-only-
community-fo...](https://district.substack.com/p/-a-members-only-community-
for-bootstrappers)

